# ? what now - my RUST colored Hound !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is 6yrs old - not the 1st V in my life - hope not the last - PIKE keeps me YOUNG - lap mutt & couch pup - field & feathers is what he was bred 4 - this is what we work so hard 2 get RIGHT ! so the new pup - teen ?s that pop up all the time - also ad - @ 14yrs old - How do I get this RIGHT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its different for each household.
I'm facing the same question. I need to have a new pup ready to hunt upland, and waterfowl before I semiretired one. My husband can not imagine a time when Cash will not be in the field with him, so he's no help. 
So I have to ask myself, How many years will it take from the time I start actively looking, to the time a pup would be ready to lay in a goose field with multiple shooters with heavy loads? Having a dog hunting with me, is a good part of why I enjoy hunting. It just would not be the same without one.

I posted; I start actively looking, but it will be me giving Ken (Willowynd Ranch) a call to find my next pup, and hopefully him doing a good part of the training. That way my husband can enjoy Cash in the field, for as long as possible.


----------

